# Server Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Our apologies yesterday for the server issues. We got hit REALLY hard. Much more than expected. We even busted our all time record for active users online within a 30 minute period (now it's at 5148).

Thanks to David Bott and his network guy, we should be in much better shape today. They moved DBSTalk across several servers which will give us more room to play. If we do have more problems, rest assured we will work to resolve them as quick as possible. Growing pains are always a challenge. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad to see you back! I went through DBSTalk withdrawals yesterday!!!!!:lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Chris, did you have any idea the "monster" you were creating when you started this site?

I haven't voiced my appreciation for a while--thanks to you and all the mods!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

paulman182 said:


> Chris, did you have any idea the "monster" you were creating when you started this site?


No kidding. Who would have thought. What's also amazing is that last month we had 1.2 million unique IP addresses hit the site. This month it will be even more.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Time for a cluster?

Of course the word "cluster" has been used in many ways...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All I know is that I really kicked into gear on this site about 1 year ago. It's been astonishing the last year ..


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As a retired moderator of this board, it's a nice thing to see this board be successful.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm having trouble with the site today. It seems very slow. When you click on an area of the Forum you want to see, there is a wait before you get to go into the area


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for reporting. I'm not seeing slowdown here so it could be a local issue.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks for reporting. I'm not seeing slowdown here so it could be a local issue.


Well it seems to be working fine now  May be I was just on when the site was very busy :scratch:


----------

